# .040 Latex



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Why do most guys/gals prefer .030 latex over .040 latex....or am I mistaken?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The thinner the latex the faster it retracts . .03 is a good balance of speed and band life . .04 is still an excellent option .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have used both But like the .030 better The.040 is stronger to pull But it will hit harder...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I had .040 on a shooter and the life did not seem to be as good as .030.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been shooting the .040 for a couple days now, cut 3/4" x 7 1/2" fork to pouch and really like it so far. It'll be interesting to see what kind of longevity I'll get out of this set-up.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well time goes on and still hasn't broke down yet. However, I took them off the frame and cut them down to 7/16" x 5 1/2" fork to pouch so I could try shooting 5/16" steel and like it better. I will say that I can see why most like the .030 better, although the .040 is nice to have and use on occasion, I think I'm also leaning toward the lighter latex.


----------

